
Load testing Healthcare.gov with a billion users - ondrae
https://blog.navapbc.com/the-billion-user-load-test-ffb035aeb2d6#.f7y0qyn3j
======
SV111111111
Caution: Grossly inaccurate and click bait title. They've tested with only
7,500 simultaneous users load and calling it billion user load test because
they've added rows for a billion users in the database.

